# Opinion on a 30 min dance mix



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

My brother has been DJ'ing for a good few years now and sent me this a few months back i mean to post it for the dance lovers.

Let me know what you think


__
https://soundcloud.com/craigreiddj%2Fcraig-reid-end-of-summer-2010-mix


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Very good :thumb:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

im liking that:thumb:


----------



## Andrewh10 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thats a good mix


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I like it, is it available for download?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

How do you add it to ITunes ?


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

enjoyed it :thumb:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

david g said:


> How do you add it to ITunes ?


Just what I was trying to work out:thumb:


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Brings that summer feeling right back ! Awesome mix.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'll have a look tomorrow when I'm back home as I'm stayin in edinburgh tonight. Be careful with iTunes as it can be seen as infringing copyright I think. Looking forward to this.


----------



## j8pfc (Dec 30, 2010)

Cool - nice mix


----------



## Andrewh10 (Jul 24, 2007)

A bit of googling will show you how you can download from soundcloud.....

But would assume as their is no download link in Soundcloud itself the respected artist doesnt want it downloaded. So respect their....

Good mix.... :thumb:


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

How ya having it............LARGE!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback guys i'll show hi these posts its much appreciated.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Its good 

He should upload it to a hosting site, make it downloadable to mp3


----------

